
5 Monospaced Fonts with Cool Coding Ligatures - matejlatin
https://betterwebtype.com/articles/2020/02/13/5-monospaced-fonts-with-cool-coding-ligatures/
======
masayoshis_son
Iosevka is actually a number of different fonts in one, depending on the
variant chosen:
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/be5invis/Iosevka/master/im...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/be5invis/Iosevka/master/images/stylesets.png)

------
caymanjim
These look neat, but is there any practical way to enter them quickly while
coding?

~~~
mhd
What do you mean? The whole point of ligatures is that you don't enter them,
they're not specific code points in text, they're just different glyphs for
specific combinations of characters in text (otherwise you're code would be
turned invalid). A glyph for "=>" is just the programmer's equivalent to an
old-fashioned glyph like what you often get for "fi".

